# Designing a Website



## Irishcat922 (Apr 21, 2005)

I have been designated as the new Website Manager at my Church. I want to redesign our website, any suggestions for any inexpensive and uncomplicated website design programs. i am a slightly technologically retarded, so I need something simple, and cheap that will look really cool. Here is a link to our present website I think it could use a little updating and dressing up.
http://www.opcfw.com/about_opc.shtml

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by Irishcat922]


----------



## blhowes (Apr 21, 2005)

Sean,
If you're not real familiar with HTML, you might try downloading CoffeeCup Software. I used it for a while a few years back and its very user friendly. Its shareware so you can download it and check it out before buying it.
Bob

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Bob I'll check it out!


----------



## larryjf (May 10, 2005)

If you need some help with the programming or anything, i would be more than happy to help you out.

I have some examples of web designs on my site...
http://lbray.prohosting.com/webdesign/examples.html

I can also hook you up with programs to read the ESV bible through your church site and have discussion forums like this one if you want. (provided the server is Microsoft, allowing ASP programs)

[Edited on 5-10-2005 by larryjf]


----------



## crhoades (May 10, 2005)

For a cool software that allows you to do a lot of cool Flash type of thing check out Swish: http://www.swishzone.com/

They also have prebuilt templates that you can work with. Check out the free download if you want to play with it to check it out.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 11, 2005)

I've heard that sitespinner.com is really good and simple.


----------

